# Smart golf joggers



## Mjc1981 (Apr 3, 2022)

So I have the walrus "joggers" although I would say they are just standard golf trousers with cuffed/elasticated ankles. I'm 6ft2 and the legs are quite long, making the cuffed ankle kinda pointless 🤷🏼‍♂️because they just look baggy. Anyone else wear this style of trouser/jogger? What brand have you got and how's the leg length? 🦵🏼


----------



## IanM (Apr 3, 2022)

Smart jogger?  That's an oxymoron 

Hey, I'm too short and old to carry it off, wear what you like, but the ones I saw in an ad didn't look very good .(to me)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2022)

Way too old to even try that look and pretty certain they would fall foul of dress code rules at many clubs even if they were "golf trousers"


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 3, 2022)

Why would you wear them?


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 3, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Why would you wear them?
		
Click to expand...

Presumably people are starting to wear them as a method of increasing pace of play? Not sure I can think of any other reason.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 3, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Presumably people are starting to wear them as a method of increasing pace of play? Not sure I can think of any other reason.
		
Click to expand...

You mean better aerodynamics?


----------



## CliveW (Apr 3, 2022)

I knew allowing hoodies on the golf course would be the thin end of the wedge!


----------



## Mjc1981 (Apr 4, 2022)

I wear them because I have very sexy ankles and I like to show them off obviously 🤔😂🦶🏼. They're more comfortable and I much prefer the look over the standard chinos and jumper lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2022)

It's a look people in their early 20's have been wearing for a year or two. It was only a matter of time before it reached the world of golf. It's not for most of us on the forum, age demographic , but why not? Plenty of worse fashion crimes out on a course, and far more things that actually ruin a round of golf than a pair or trousers.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 4, 2022)

Surely the clue is in thr name of them, walrus?!? I certainly wouldn't be expecting skintight with a name like that! 🤣


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 4, 2022)

They had some in Costco, I have bought them but I’m yet to dare wear them or try them on. 
They’re called “technical” joggers. 
Just look like trousers with cuffs as said above. I’m still fairly slim and encroaching 35 so I can pull it off for now.


----------



## IanM (Apr 4, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			They had some in Costco, I have bought them but I’m yet to dare wear them or try them on.
They’re called “technical” joggers.
Just look like trousers with cuffs as said above. I’m still fairly slim and encroaching 35 so I can pull it off for now.
		
Click to expand...

Might have a space at Swinley Forest at the end of the month... would you debut them there?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			Might have a space at Swinley Forest at the end of the month... would you debut them there?

Click to expand...

Seems they only just allow tailored shorts so no they’d stay at home! 😅
I can’t get my lass to work from home with it being April so I wouldn’t make such a fantastic rare opportunity.


----------



## IanM (Apr 5, 2022)

@Mjc1981 These are the ones I saw.   
https://macadegolf.com/collections/men-all

They are a lot better than some of the images "joggers" normally conjures up!


----------



## Mjc1981 (Apr 5, 2022)

IanM said:



@Mjc1981 These are the ones I saw.   
https://macadegolf.com/collections/men-all

They are a lot better than some of the images "joggers" normally conjures up!
		
Click to expand...

Like those.... Although a bit pricey for me. I also like the rhone and the greyson... But they're even more expensive. Thought they have been cheaper though as not guaranteed some stuffy courses would accept them🤔💸


----------



## BrianM (Apr 5, 2022)

I’ve never heard of Macade before but their gear looks top notch 😀


----------



## IanM (Apr 5, 2022)

I hadn't heard of them, they appeared on my Facebook page.    Their proper stuff looks ok!


----------



## IslaG (Apr 6, 2022)

I think they look nice - a much better look than scoutmaster shorts and walk socks 😜


----------



## Sats (Apr 7, 2022)

Mjc1981 said:



			So I have the walrus "joggers" although I would say they are just standard golf trousers with cuffed/elasticated ankles. I'm 6ft2 and the legs are quite long, making the cuffed ankle kinda pointless 🤷🏼‍♂️because they just look baggy. Anyone else wear this style of trouser/jogger? What brand have you got and how's the leg length? 🦵🏼
		
Click to expand...

Worst review I've ever read  

I love joggers and wear the puma ones have no issues with fit if I'm honest.


----------

